# هندسة تقنيات اللحام !!!



## امير المهندس (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*هندسة تقنيات اللحام !!! ارجو المساعده من جميع الاعضاء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 

أخواني أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب ​ 

السلام عليكم ​ 

أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين والأعضاء مساعدتي قدر الأمكان ​ 

أنا طالب في الكلية التقنية في بغداد تم قبولي في قسم هندسة تقنيات اللحام ​ 
وفقا لمعدلي علما أن الكلية التقنية في بغداد كل أقسامها هي أقسام ميكانيكية حسب اعتقادي ​ 
والأقسام هي ​ 
هندسة تقنيات التبريد والتكييف 
هندسة تقنيات المساحة 
هندسة تقنيات اللحام 
هندسة تقنيات القوالب والعدد 
هندسة تقنيات الزجاج والسيراميك 
هندسة تقنيات السيارات 
هندسة تقنية المواد ​ 
أرجو توضيح الفرق بين الكليات التقنية التابعة لهيئة التعليم التقني وكليات الهندسة التي تحتوي على أقسام الكهرباء/ الميكانيك / المدني / الكيميائي ... الخ ​ 
مع العلم انه عندنا في العراق يعتبر خريج الكلية التقنية لأغلب الأقسام السابقة مهندس ميكانيك بالإضافة إلى وجود أقسام كهربائية وأقسام أخرى تابعة إلى هيئة التعليم التقني ​ 
وأرجو كذلك ترتيب الأقسام المذكورة أعلاه من أعلى( أفضل ) قسم إلى أدنى قسم
وهل أن خريج تقنيات اللحام لدية مستقبل جيد؟
وأيها أفضل الأقسام مستقبلا ؟​ 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الأخوة الأعضاء ​


----------



## سيف الحلو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

حبي التقنيه وين والهندسه وين


----------



## امير المهندس (1 نوفمبر 2007)

لا حبيبي يوجد علاقة وثيقة 

على العموم ارجو من الاخوه المشرفين حذف الموضوع 

لانه مكرر في مكان اخر ولعدم وجود مساعده من احد


----------



## البسبوسة (20 فبراير 2009)

الفرق فى المناهج ممكن لكن نفس مايدرس فى الكلية مايدرس فى التقنية وفرق الدرجة العلمية ممكن يكون فرق لكنها الاتنين تؤدى الى طريق واحد ممكن انت تتخرج تقنى لحام او فنى لحام اما المتخرج من كلية الهندسة فيتخرج مهندس لحام والله اعلم بالنظام عندكم فى العراق 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## abbas qassim (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز لا يغرنك الكلام الذي قراته 
انا احد خريجي هذه الكلية الموقرة وقد تخرجت منها وانا الان بدرجة علمية وهندسية متقدمة
ادير كثير من المشاريع الهندسية وعلى مستوى محطات كهرباء
قمت بالتدريس في الكلية اكثر كن سنتين 
انا خريج قسم هندسة اللحام
حاصل على الترتيب الثالث على الكلية
اعتز كثيرا باساتذي ونور دربي وخاصة استاذي الفاضل عدنان نعمة عبود العتابي
وارجو منك الاستمرار في هذا المجال لانه من العلوم المهمة جدا 
ويمكنك الاتصال بي في حالة اي مساعدة او استفسار 
[email protected]
عذرا للادارة لانني كتبت عنواني البريدي ولكن للمساعدة فقط


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2009)

abbas qassim قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز لا يغرنك الكلام الذي قراته
> انا احد خريجي هذه الكلية الموقرة وقد تخرجت منها وانا الان بدرجة علمية وهندسية متقدمة
> ادير كثير من المشاريع الهندسية وعلى مستوى محطات كهرباء
> ...


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (6 مايو 2009)

أخى إستمر بقسم اللحام
فهو علم مهم جدا 
والمتخصصين فيه قلة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مايو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

الاخ امير المهندس .

اريد توضيح بسيط هل التقني يعتبر مهندس .

وهل تحصلون على هوية نقابة المهندسين .


البغدادي


----------



## osama20100 (17 يناير 2011)

اخى فى الله اعرفك بنفسى انا اسامة لو انت فى قسم اللحام كمل واكتسب خبرة فاللحام جميل وممتع جدا 
وان شاء الله بالتوفبق


----------



## saedhamshari (28 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.......
أخي العزيزي أنا أيضا خريج الكلية التقنية بغداد , 2004 تخرجت من قسم المواد ..... وكنت اتمنى أن اقبل بقسم اللحام ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل .........هندسة اللحام من التخصصات المهمة جدا . ومطلوبة على مستوى العالم .... خاصة في مجال مشاريع النفط والغاز والطاقة ...... ولكن أنصحك أن تدعم دراستك ببعض الدورات المهمة 
AWS - CWE 
CSWIP 3.2 Senior Welding Inspector
ASNT NDT Level II, III 
ووفقك الله .... وسلم بالله على الأستاذ الفاضل رائد كاظم و واياد مراد وعلى ما أظن بان الدكتور عدنان نعمه أصبح في السليمانية في هيئة التعليم التقني

أخي المشرف شكري ...... سلامات 
طبعا التقني يعد مهندس ..... وليس هناك أي اختلاف في الدرجة العلمية 
هو التخوف كان في العراق سابقا لان الموضوع كان جديد نوعا ما حيث افتتحت الكليات التقنية في عام 1993 تقريبا والناس غير متعودة على هيك نظام ..... ولكن ليس هناك فرق .....انما في الكلية التقنية المتطلبات الجامعية أقل بمتطلب او أكثر لان التركيز على التخصص أكبر من الناحية العملية .... حيث أن نسبة المختبرات والتطبيق العملي والتدريب يتجواز 50 % من الدراسة ...... والله الموفق


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز من الخطا جدا اعتبار الكلية التقنية كلية هندسة .. حيث ان الكثير من الاشخاص وللاسف لا يفرقون بين هاذين الاثنين .. اخي العزيز كلية الهندسة تتبع للتعليم العالي مباشرة بينما الكلية التقنية تتبع للهيئة التقنية والتي تشمل المعاهد والكليات المهنية .. وبذلك نرى الدول الغربية لايوجد في مؤسساتها التعليمية الكلية التقنية ... التقني عبارة عن وسيلة ربط بين المهندس والفني , ادنى من المهندس واعلى من الفني ... وانا لا اشجع الكليات التقنية نهائيا فهم مع الاسف يحلون محل المهندس لدى البعض باعتبار تشابه الشهادة ... اذا كانت الكلية التقنية كلية هندسة اذا ماذا تعتبر كلية الهندسة ؟؟؟


----------



## ابراهيم نافع (26 مارس 2012)

*الاخ المهندس امير 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالك حول القسم الذي تدرس به الان فهو قسم جيد جدا بل ممتاز اما عن الفرق بين الدراسة في الكلية وباقي كليات الهندسة الاعتيادية فلا يوجد بل ان نسبة الدراسة تكاد تكون متقاربة اما عن الشهادة فهي شهادة هندسة تعدل اي شهادة من كلية هندسة اخرى اما عن كلام الاخ (intel dell) فلا تعير له اهتمام فهو يقول ان كلية الهندسة تتبع التعليم العالي والكلية التقنية تتبع لهيئة التعليم التقني والتي هي احدى المؤسسات الجامعية التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي ولديك هوية نقابة مهندسين مثل ما لخريج الهندسة الاعتيادية واختصاصك نادر جدا وقلة من الجامعات الرصينة التي تمنح هذا الاختصاص مثل جامعة اوهايو ستيت وكرانفيلد واستون . مع التقدير*


----------

